# Temporary Vehicle Permit



## md7311 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello All,

Has anyone experienced problems with the online Banjercito vehicle permit process? I am attempting to obtain a permit for a 2014 vehicle, but the application decodes the VIN to show the model year as 1984. I have emailed them, but so far no response...

Gracias!


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

md7311 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Has anyone experienced problems with the online Banjercito vehicle permit process? I am attempting to obtain a permit for a 2014 vehicle, but the application decodes the VIN to show the model year as 1984. I have emailed them, but so far no response...
> 
> Gracias!


I've never had any problems with the online permit process, but there certainly could be a bug in their application.

Cars made in both 1984 and 2014 will have the letter "E" as the tenth character of the VIN number. If the seventh character in your VIN number is an alpha character, then that's all the application should need to correctly decode the year of manufacture.

Have you ever noticed any other programs incorrectly decoding your VIN number? You can run it through a free online decoder like vindecoder.net just to see if it gets decoded correctly there.


----------



## md7311 (Aug 25, 2014)

I finally received an email from Banjercito:

Good morning, 

We appreciate you contacting us. Regarding your email, we would like to inform you that our system is currently experiencing some issues processing certain VINs, we are working on it. However, we encourage you apply for a temporary import permit for your vehicle at our offices located on the border or in Mexican consulates throughout the US, where you won´t experience any problems registering your VIN. 

We hope this was helpful, if you have any further questions, comments or concerns, please don’t hesitate to contact us.


----------

